#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  腐與向的小小調查

## 御櫻雪弁天

建於今天聊天室中的某些談話，
讓不才想來統計一下版上的狀況，
基本上整個投票是分為了性別、腐不腐與性向三個部份，
而腐可以是BL或GL，所以我希望投過票的人儘可能的留下自己的取向，
而不腐的當然就是正常向，可以不用多解釋，
而且我在性向方面也是將正常向與不腐合在一起，
如有任何其他狀況，請再留言讓不才瞭解，
就是這樣囉。

那麼不才當然是第三項了，先投一步了。

----------


## 影

這....那為什麼BL向&GL向的都一定是腐的呢@@......

也有可能沒在腐的吧@@.......

----------


## 狼嚎

已經腐了...BL向...
看來這篇文章會大大提高各位的腐之力...(毆)
各位 一起腐吧XDD!!!

----------


## 翔太

第三個  :Sad:  

不過…

不算太腐…XD"

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 這....那為什麼BL向&GL向的都一定是腐的呢@@......
> 
> 也有可能沒在腐的吧@@.......


這個嘛.................
...................
.............
因為......(別拖了！(揍))
我覺得腐可以說是對這樣東西能不能接受，
如果在性向已經是BL,GL，總不會對腐化物不能接受吧(這倒難說)
不過我沒列出來的確是不才的錯，抱歉了，
所以...如果有此狀況者，請勉強的選其他吧...

----------


## 野

第六個...

從頭腐到尾阿!!!XDDDDD~

----------


## 虎兒

男‧腐‧BL向
男‧腐‧正常向

----------


## SHIBA INU

我倒是對"正常"這兩個字有疑問，正常是在說異性戀傾向嗎?

----------


## 銀月貓

我有做過測試.....

雖然我也有點喜歡看bl的東西

不過仍然只有異性的可以鉤起我的慾望= =

----------


## 霸龍

一切都是謎阿~~~~~~
一切還是簡簡單單就好XD

----------


## 刃

我太單純嚕
可是很怕 最後也變腐的

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 我倒是對"正常"這兩個字有疑問，正常是在說異性戀傾向嗎?


沒錯～
雖然很不想這麼說，但的確就世人的眼光來看異性戀才是正常的。(怨恨)

請注意一下喔，最後一項是本身的性向，而非喜歡的事物。
我想應該不會有人弄錯吧...

----------


## SHIBA INU

有腐味的水果....(過期?)

----------


## 野

> 請注意一下喔，最後一項是本身的性向，而非喜歡的事物。
> 我想應該不會有人弄錯吧...


阿....是喔..

(勇敢的舉手)我...弄錯了= "=

抱歉抱歉@@(語文白痴就是語文白痴...)

----------


## 嵐隱

現在想想~

還是比較偏向GL......

有時又是正常像~

看心情而定???

----------


## 布雷克

腐?...
我向來不懂甚麼是腐...只是我的某部份會不由自主翹起
我....我..是說...大拇指翹起...別誤會...呵呵....
雖然我是bl相不過呢...但是蘿莉我也很欣賞喔...
完了..我胃口變大了...

----------


## 白袍狐仙

投票結果會不會太可怕了一點啊...
幾乎...BL佔了60%

太可怕惹...(光速逃...)

----------


## 彌星-帆

小腐而已－ˇ－....
至於性向 漸漸往更BL邁進 －▽－"(是禍是幅阿XD?)

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

恩....投票選項我看不懂...

狼肯異性戀.喜歡御姊

不過...呼呼
黑豆配和大豆配還不錯
(恩維x豆子.大佐x豆子)

美女與野獸也不賴

----------


## 薩爾德

男‧腐‧BL向

雖然我覺得自己並不是很腐  :Cool:

----------


## ~超酷a龍~

男‧腐‧正常向

男‧腐‧BL向

猶豫中.....(大驚！！！！)

----------


## 夜月之狼

其實 我自己也不太了解我自己的性向(死)

有往BL發展的驅勢 但心理上想讓自己正常向(就是異性戀啦~"~)

但喜歡的獸是公獸

所以呢......

矛盾中~"~

不知道所謂的同性戀或異性戀的定義ˊ ˋ"

不過不管是公是母 似乎只要是幼童就能有反應

我是戀童癖=口=

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 其實 我自己也不太了解我自己的性向(死)
> 
> 有往BL發展的驅勢 但心理上想讓自己正常向(就是異性戀啦~"~)
> 
> 但喜歡的獸是公獸
> 
> 所以呢......
> 
> 矛盾中~"~
> ...


歡迎加入戀童癖的行列...(歐死)

是不是同性戀...要再觀察囉，不過這種事是強求不得的，
果然還是看機緣啊...

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 歡迎加入戀童癖的行列...(歐死)
> 
> 是不是同性戀...要再觀察囉，不過這種事是強求不得的，
> 果然還是看機緣啊...


戀童我來了~~~(毆飛)

觀察?>"<

什麼意思?~"~

----------


## 龍爺啦~

男.腐.BL

嘎嘎!

----------


## M.S.Keith

事實上還是可以加入雙向呀~~~
當然~我是雙向的~~XDD

----------


## 漣漪月影

痾~我是腐-BL向...
我因為太愛看嚕...所以心靈以腐
而我正在努力克制中~(天音:有嗎...= =)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 事實上還是可以加入雙向呀~~~
> 當然~我是雙向的~~XDD


變態！(大指)
我好像沒有任何立場來說別獸...(歐死)

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 事實上還是可以加入雙向呀~~~
> 當然~我是雙向的~~XDD


雙向是什麼意思?>"<

御哥哥"ㄡ"要打這個→毆=W=

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

> 雙向是什麼意思?>"<
> 
> 御哥哥"ㄡ"要打這個→毆=W=


就是雙性戀！(男女通吃=口=)

那個"ㄡ"不才一直沒注意到耶...OTZ
謝謝提醒！(將來會更廣範的應用XDD)

----------


## 夜月之狼

不用客氣>"<

錯字泰森=口=

(毆死)

御哥哥先前說的觀察是什麼意思呢?=W=

----------


## Kasar

我很純真我很純真我很純真我很純真我很純真我很純真我很純真我很純真我很純真(炸)

----------


## 路卡爾

男‧不腐‧正常向 
我很單純的...
雖然...會去看一些雜七雜八的東西~
但也好像只是...好奇...= =?
嗯...是這樣沒錯(重複N次)

----------

